# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2023



## lserpa (1 Jan 2023 às 10:03)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## lserpa (1 Jan 2023 às 10:11)

Bom dia e bom ano 2023 a todos!

Por aqui a temperatura mantém-se nos 9°c.





A primeira luz mostrava um acumula incrível na montanha do Pico!


----------



## lserpa (1 Jan 2023 às 10:18)

Alto do cabouco no Faial chegou aos 1,4° seguido de São Jorge -Pico do Areeiro, com 1,5°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Quionófilo (1 Jan 2023 às 10:31)

Bom ano da ilha do Pico...






Terminou o mês de dezembro mais frio dos últimos sete anos: temperatura media de 15,2 °C no aeroporto.
Saliento também o vento que atingiu os 14731 km mensais.
Choveram 177,7 mm em 28 dias com precipitações.


----------



## lserpa (1 Jan 2023 às 10:34)

A vista do início do Ano  

Ontem à noite, via-se o manto branco bem mais abaixo.
Seguramente aos 1000m mais ou menos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2023 às 11:32)

Quionófilo disse:


> Bom ano da ilha do Pico...
> 
> Ver anexo 3744
> 
> ...


A que cota está a neve? Ao nivel do refugio?


----------



## lserpa (1 Jan 2023 às 11:37)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0nDeWoSoMe2ehitt1q8ZNyLN2TgQvMsCsohR77aLBZEYJLnKcC1FG6fmhsMEhi38Al&id=1008480742
		



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Jan 2023 às 15:00)

Boas pessoal e bom ano a todos os colegas e amigos deste incrível fórum.

Aqui pela Terceira esteve à semelhança das outras ilhas um frio de rachar ... 

Fomos ver o fogo de artifício no miradouro do Corpo Santo aqui em Angra e parecia uma passagem de ano algures na Islândia tal era o frio que se fazia sentir ... 

Não me recordo desde há muito tempo de tanto frio junto ...


----------



## Quionófilo (1 Jan 2023 às 15:17)

hurricane disse:


> A que cota está a neve? Ao nivel do refugio?


Por volta dos 1100-1200 metros.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jan 2023 às 18:10)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui com a vinda da tarde veio também a chuva que cai fraca mas certinha por aqui ...

Céu muito nublado por Angra ...

Nota também para algumas rajadas de vento que tem vindo a crescer progressivamente de intensidade ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Jan 2023 às 18:36)

Aqui pelo Faial, chuva moderada, escuro como o breu!


----------



## Hazores (5 Jan 2023 às 16:20)

Hoje, por Angra do Heroísmo, um lindo dia de sol, como já algum tempo eu não via


----------



## Wessel1985 (Terça-Feira às 02:47)

Boas pessoal ... 

Por aqui com o cair da noite veio o vento com rajadas por vezes moderadas e a chuva que tem caído igualmente moderada por aqui ...


----------



## lserpa (Terça-Feira às 09:10)

Bom dia. Nada choveu aqui pela Horta durante o dia de ontem.
Foi um dia de capacete…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

